# How many of you have had unplanned pregnancy's?



## Estellaa (Aug 16, 2011)

and has had no problems, or some problems etc.
i'm intrigued, as if i personally got pregnant by accident i don't think i could get rid of it unless i really had to for my health etc.
but there always seems to be such a fuss about people with diabetes having unplanned pregnancy but i've been googling it and alot of people have had unplanned pregnancies and their children are fine.
your thoughts?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2011)

It's unlikely to happen to me, but I qould have thought the biggest worry is if your control isn't great and all of a sudden  you have to try and get really tight control. I know some of our members hadn't intended to get pregnant, but have had lovely babies


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 16, 2011)

Another male perspective, but I agree with Northerner that you would need to get fine control pretty sharpish or there is a high risk of complications to both you and the baby if BGs are above certain levels.

Even on tight control I think certain risks are elevated but don't quote me on that.

Something that I wouldn't like to take chances on if I was in that position. I'd want to make sure that I was avoiding pregnancy by whatever means necessary until I was certain my control and situation was as it needed to be. But very easy to say as a 46 year old man in a steady relationship ! 

Rob


----------



## rachelha (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it depends on how your hba1c is, and how early you find out you are pregnant so can start being very tight with your control, and start taking folic acid.  I remember going to get the morning after pill, when you had to go to the docs for it, and I got a right telling off.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't have liked to have been faced with an unplanned pregnancy. I couldn't have been more prepared or had better control when I got pregnant and it has still been very very hard work and you worry every single day about the baby and how its going to be affected by your diabetes. So my advice would be to be very very careful and avoid getting pregnant at all costs until you are ready.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it something that's likely to happen to yourself.........?

I cant imagine how difficult it must be for the female diabetic when the broodiness comes........


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 17, 2011)

it's just its something i've always wanted, my levels are under control better than they have been in years. i feel im in a steady relationship, i want to get college out of the way then consider it but i thought seeing as that is what 14months away, then perhaps i should start thinking about getting even better control over my diabetes to ensure that the baby would have the best health possible, you may all think i am stupid a 17yr old considering this but this is something i have always wanted and i dont want anything else.


----------



## Akasha (Aug 17, 2011)

You are not a stupid 17yr old. You are a very smart one for thinking of the future. 

You are aware that at some point in the future you will most likely want children, so are starting to plan to ensure that your body is in the best possible health for when that desire becomes reality. 

I started trying ot tighten my control a year ago, and have only now (6 weeks ago) got reffered to the pre-conception as before then I knew that I wasn't ready.

Good luck for college future and anything else that life throws your way.


----------



## margie (Aug 18, 2011)

Estella 

all I will say is if there is any chance that you could get pregnant make sure that you are getting enough folic acid.  I don't know if your Dr would prescribe the extra strength if you are not actively trying but if not even the ones you can buy would help.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Estellaa, I don't think you're stupid either. And sorry if I sounded like a right old know it all preaching at you lol 

I think I must have got the wrong end of the stick when you posted cos you did make it sound like you wanted to go ahead and not plan for your pregnancy. But if you want to get prepared then that's great. Go to a pre-conception clinic - your DSN should be able to refer you. And like Margie said, its really important to take folic acid (an extra strength dose that you get on prescription) for at least 3 months before you conceive.

Take care and keep posting so we can offer you some support if you need it.

MrsH xx


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Estella. You're not stupid at all, in fact you are very sensible! I feel exactly the same way, it really is best to think about things sooner rather than later. I posted not long ago about my worries and I'm thinking about 2 years or more into the future! It might be worth having a chat to your team about your future plans so they can tell you what to expect and how you can prepare before you decide to get pregnant. I had a worry a few years ago that I was pregnant, I went 3 months without a period, I was on the pill so it was really unlikely but at the time I knew nothing about diabetes and pregnancy and if I knew what I know now I would have gone to my doctor sooner. Thankfully it was just the pill messing up my hormones.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 19, 2011)

It's very good that you are already planning the future.  A child is possibly the most life-changing experience that you can have.

Yes, I would complete your college first - maybe even have a few more years after that since you might want to enjoy yourself and try a few things that are less practical when you have a child!*

But don't leave it too long!  We planned to have children in our late 20's - it ended up as in our early 30's.

*I do know a few people who have continued life as it was before after having their child, but the ability to do that can depend on the child, which you won't know until you meet them.


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Estella

It's quite ok to want babies at 17! 

I wonder are you implying that if it happened by 'accident', you wouldn't get judged on 'deciding' to have babies at an age when some people might feel that it's not what you should want .... maybe they / you feel you *should* be hankering after something else - travel / marriage / a career or something instead?

Frankly, it's your life... and your kids' and partners'. If it's ok for your partner and you think you're ready / responsible / solid enough blah-de-blah to bring kids into the world and do right by them, well it was right for me at 28 (10 years career and travel, first) and it might be right for you at 18 years old. Who's to think you're stupid?

(If i'm barking up the wrong tree here, let me know)

Obviously there are plenty of perfectly happy, healthy, lovely babies born to diabetic mothers who make excellent parents and didn't plan.  But if you do plan, I think you'll have a much smoother time, from a diabetic perspective (and maybe from some other perspectives too, depending on your circumstances). As others have said, planning doesn't make you stupid, however old you are.


----------

